# Attracting Birds of Prey



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

Has anyone ever been able to attract a bird of prey (Owls or Hawks) to a nesting box? I assume that the nesting box would have to be a lot larger than a bluebird box. Is there a certain type of habits they prefer? I live next to an open field and a river. I also have several other bird feeders (Bait??). Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

That's kind of funny! I was sitting in the woods tonight and thought of how fun it would be to take a rabbit fur and tie it to a fishing line, put it in a field and hide in the woods. When a hawk is flying over you could start reeling it in. I think one would grab it! Imagine the suprise when it hits the end of the line!


----------



## jbaugher (Aug 3, 2000)

Does anyone know if I can attach a box or platform to a phone pole? Is there any problems with that?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

jbaugher, You cannot use the utility poles that belong to the utility company, but you can use a pole that you have purchased or salvage from another source as your own property.

Several years ago I put togather an osprey nesting project with a group of youth cadets and Consumers Energy doanted a pole as part of my grant. The nesting platform and pole is adjacent to the southbound US-31 freeway on the North side of the White River flats across from the Weesies farm sign.

On my own property I used a 36-foot TV tower for a osprey nesting platform on a oxbow off the White River. Cable TV and direct dishes have provided old TV towers just waiting for recycling ideas. Now all I need is a local osprey looking for a home. I've had migrating visitors, so they know the towers are there. I may put up another tower on Duck Lake at the mouth of Duck Creek this winter if I get some ice to walk on.

I use the osprey nest plan from the Woodworking For Wildlife book and have it mounted on top but off center like an inverted 'L'. That way we can climb over the edge into the nest for banding if desired.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have seen people succesfully attract owls to nest with a bushel basket attached way up a big tree (minimum of 40 feet up).We noticed that the ones that get the most use are on the south or west side of the tree.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I found this site with info for building Owl nesting boxes.

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/forest/steward/www22.html 

Sounds like a fun project. I've got a BUNCH of good 1/2" MDO plywood sitting around that's just begging to be put to good use.
I think I'll do a little more research and make a few. I've got owls and hawks all over my area. I'd like to help them out if I can.


----------

